# VW 25th Anniversay golf



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

The process was:

-Through rinse (being careful of electrics)
-Auto Finesse citrus power applied everywhere and left to dwell (made such light work of breaking down all the grime)
-Re-rinsed
-Citrus power applied again and agitated with Swissvax brush and microfibre towel
-Swarfega jizer applied to remaining grease
-Rinsed leaving a grime/grease free bay
-Dried using MetroVac sidekick blaster
-All areas dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant

Before:









After:









Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks good  do you want to do mine, I'm scared I will break something lol

PS Are you registered on the OC http://www.gti25thanniversaryoc.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks  haha if you fancy the drive to sunny Suffolk then yes sure :driver:

I certainly am registered JD0404 is me. Although I won't be an Anni owner much longer. Just put her up for sale  the crave of the v6 got me so got an r32 now


----------

